# What are you Watching ?



## KingKong (1/6/13)

What's got you interested?

Thanks to State of Origin and a few byes this week, Fox Sports 1 has the reserve grade Bears, under 20's Rabbits and NRL Rabbitohs back to back this arvo. As a die hard Rabbitohs fan, nothing short of nuclear fall out, more beer or more food is getting me off the couch!


----------



## Chull (1/6/13)

You in Sydney KK ?


----------



## Camo6 (1/6/13)

Watching Arrested Development from season 1-3 in anticipation for season 4. Beats 99% of the crap on TV ATM.


----------



## Cocko (1/6/13)

Camo6 said:


> Watching Arrested Development from season 1-3 in anticipation for season 4. Beats 99% of the crap on TV ATM.


So hom.


----------



## GuyQLD (1/6/13)

Cocko.

Only he doesn't know it.


----------



## Camo6 (1/6/13)

I can't help it. I want to be Tobias Funke


----------



## KingKong (1/6/13)

Chull said:


> You in Sydney KK ?


2 hours south of sydney.


----------



## Maheel (1/6/13)

just waiting for episode 9 really.......


----------



## treefiddy (1/6/13)

Camo6 said:


> I can't help it. I want to be Tobias Funke


Analrapist?


----------



## Chull (1/6/13)

KingKong said:


> 2 hours south of sydney.


----------



## Chull (1/6/13)

Where at?


----------



## Bizier (1/6/13)

The Lambic Summit on youtube
I am pretty sure this was philly beer week 09


----------



## Robbo2234 (1/6/13)

anything that takes my fancy one 1channel on my XBMCPI
any tv show and movie, best thing I have made, Appart fom my beer!


----------



## Camo6 (1/6/13)

treefiddy said:


> Analrapist?


There's only one hom on this website with that business card.




Heard he had some tshirts printed too.







Edit: may have made fine print too fine h34r:


----------



## punkin (2/6/13)

Nascars most weekends


----------



## Amber Fluid (2/6/13)

Sons of Anarchy
Mrs Brown's Boys.... can't get enough of Brendon O'Carroll lately.


----------



## brettprevans (2/6/13)

Im fully up to date with mrs browns boys ie season 3. I need more!!!

Watching
- true blood season 3
- hell on wheels season 2
- revolution season 1 (its pg rating. If it was M rating it would be great)
- dexter season 2
- grand designs Australia S1
- grand designs UK S6
- boardwalk empire s3
- game of thrones s3

Ready to watch
- increasing poor decisions of margaret todd
- cities of the underworld
- house of cards (US version. Will source original UK version soon)
- arrow (I have the full season)
- mad men s1

Waiting for:
- the walking dead season 4
- Falling skies season3
- the americans

So basicly most of AMC and HBO

I may have to have a look at arrested development and breaking bad


----------



## Midnight Brew (3/6/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> I may have to have a look at arrested development and breaking bad


Get on breaking bad! In a later season you get to see his pretty cool brewery lab setup.


----------



## KingKong (3/6/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> Im fully up to date with mrs browns boys ie season 3. I need more!!!
> Watching
> - true blood season 3
> - hell on wheels season 2
> ...


Looks like you give the series link a fair workout!

Currently watching the Warriors give the Broncs a touch up in the NRL. Great for my tipping.


----------



## Proffs (3/6/13)

Reality tv. That's all that's f**ken on tv nowadays!


----------



## WarmBeer (3/6/13)

Game of Thrones, Season 3, Episode 9

Otherwise known as "4 weddings and a funeral"


----------



## Nick JD (3/6/13)

Elementary. Sickboy's good. So's Lucy.

Clone Wars.

Dexter.

DirtGirlWorld. She hot.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/6/13)

Drag Racing on SBS speedweek .


----------



## brettprevans (4/6/13)

Watched megabuilders last night. Roller coasters. Cool stuff.


----------



## felten (4/6/13)

NSL nations cup


----------



## brettprevans (4/6/13)

WarmBeer said:


> Game of Thrones, Season 3, Episode 9
> 
> Otherwise known as "4 weddings and a funeral"


spoliers u prick! I didmt get to watch it last night.


----------



## Truman42 (4/6/13)

Midnight Brew said:


> Get on breaking bad! In a later season you get to see his pretty cool brewery lab setup.


Not to mention when his DEA brother in law hears what he thinks is gunshots coming from his garage but is actually his homebrew popping the caps because its all infected.


----------



## Cocko (4/6/13)

Bates Hotel.


Diggin it.


----------



## Truman42 (4/6/13)

Watching or been watching

Arrow
Sons of anarchy
Breaking bad
The Walking dead
Californication (Hank Moody is my hero)
Breaking bad
Wedding band
Scandal (Awesome show)
hard core pawn
Last Resort

Unfortunately most shows are now over in the US for the season.


----------



## WarmBeer (4/6/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> spoliers u prick! I didmt get to watch it last night.


aaaand once you do watch it, you'll understand the humour in my statement


----------



## Camo6 (4/6/13)

WarmBeer said:


> aaaand once you do watch it, you'll understand the humour in my statement


Stop it! Stop it! I'm downloading it now.


----------



## brettprevans (4/6/13)

Cocko said:


> Bates Hotel.
> 
> 
> Diggin it.


yup heard good things about it. Next on my aquisition list.


----------



## Cocko (4/6/13)

Truman said:


> Watching or been watching
> 
> hard core pawn



Not sure why it went so long though... had to skip most of it, just to keep up... h34r:


----------



## Cocko (4/6/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> yup heard good things about it. Next on my aquisition list.


Yeah, only 3 eps in but has me in ATM - by your list of shows, you should enjoy it mate.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/6/13)

megastructers/megafactories/building really ******* big shit


----------



## Chull (4/6/13)

Cocko said:


> Bates Hotel.
> 
> 
> Diggin it.


----------



## Chull (4/6/13)

+1 for Norman & Norma!


----------



## Chull (4/6/13)

Truman said:


> Watching or been watching
> 
> Arrow
> Sons of anarchy
> ...


----------



## Chull (4/6/13)

Agreed Pappa Moody is a legend!


----------



## Chull (4/6/13)

Wentworth
Hannibal


----------



## Cocko (4/6/13)

Chull said:


> Wentworth
> Hannibal


Wentworth is great....


What is this Hannibal you speak of and where can I find it?


----------



## Truman42 (4/6/13)

Hannibal is great too. You can get it on EZTV


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2243973/


----------



## tazman1967 (4/6/13)

Game Of Thrones
Walking Dead
Arrow
Breaking Bad
Bates Hotel
Hannibal
Revolution
Sons Of Guns
Deadliest Catch

just finished catching up on Moonshiners.


----------



## Chull (4/6/13)

Can't wait for new SOA


----------



## Chull (4/6/13)

Anyone into The Mighty Boosh?


----------



## Camo6 (4/6/13)

Love the Boosh.

"I'm OLD GREGG!"


----------



## Chull (4/6/13)

Camo6 said:


> Love the Boosh.
> 
> "I'm OLD GREGG!"


----------



## Chull (4/6/13)

Gotta be the most f**king whacked out show I have ever seen, anyone who hasn't seen it, I suggest you give it a go.


----------



## KingKong (6/6/13)

Heard a few people raving about breaking bad, entire first series is on back to back on Sunday night Fox channel 123. Series link is set, looking forward to it.

Any one seen the entire series and think its good?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/6/13)

One of my fav series was Carnivale. Was on ABC a few years ago


----------



## Camo6 (6/6/13)

KingKong said:


> Heard a few people raving about breaking bad, entire first series is on back to back on Sunday night Fox channel 123. Series link is set, looking forward to it.
> 
> Any one seen the entire series and think its good?


I'm up to date with the series and it keeps getting better and better every season. Definitely give it a go. Probably my favourite series, up there with the likes of Deadwood and Game of Thrones.


----------



## brettprevans (6/6/13)

Pisses me off deadwood got canned. Still worth watching s1&2. Great stuff. Ive got the dvds.
Carnivale was cool too. Required thinking like dexter but completely diff genre.


----------



## manticle (6/6/13)

Deadwood's ending was perfect though. So many shows get ruined by being allowed to continue too long. Deadwood remains the best written TV show ever and never got a chance to disappoint. I can't even say the latter about star wars.


----------



## Cocko (6/6/13)

KingKong said:


> Heard a few people raving about breaking bad, entire first series is on back to back on Sunday night Fox channel 123. Series link is set, looking forward to it.
> 
> Any one seen the entire series and think its good?


I have seen every episode and am hanging for the final season in August....

I promise you the first 5 eps will get you hooked. It does eb and flow a little S3 & 4 but still awesome.

Bring on the final season of Dexter! - Hanging for it.


----------



## Camo6 (6/6/13)

manticle said:


> Deadwood's ending was perfect though. So many shows get ruined by being allowed to continue too long. Deadwood remains the best written TV show ever and never got a chance to disappoint. I can't even say the latter about star wars.


I was kinda hoping for a big crescendo and just felt cheated in the end. Goddam writers strike ruined it for everyone. Still loved every episode though. And Swearengen is still the meanest fucker around. Agree about Star wars, was a big let down. Except for Jar Jar, how cool was he!


----------



## brettprevans (6/6/13)

One more season to tie up loose ends in deadwood was needed. It was cheated. It coul have been a truely awsome 3 season series and tge writters strike ruined it. 

Mants just for star wars eps 7 8 9....


----------



## Truman42 (7/6/13)

Speaking of getting cheated in the end...How pathetic was the last few episodes of LOST and the attempt at trying to explain all the secrets of the island etc?

Theres many many hours of my life Im never going to get back.


----------



## Camo6 (7/6/13)

I couldn't get that far. By that stage i was LOST. WTF were polar bears doing on the island?


----------



## manticle (7/6/13)

There was no need to tie up loose ends in Deadwood. It was never a neat package. The town got fucked, George Hearst moved on to do it again somewhere else.

Small, rich independent gets swallowed up by the stronger, bigger fish.

People ready to defend their territory and show the big guy who's boss get shown their passion is immaterial and ineffectual. Not something I'd like to teach my children but well within context of the themes of the series itself.

Carnivale was also meant to be several more series and again I wonder if they would have become disappoinments.

Another one for you all: The Brotherhood


----------



## Camo6 (7/6/13)

You raise some valid points Manticle. I was just so into the series I didn't want it to end. Like CM2 I just needed one more season for some good ole fashion payback. ( I'm an Old Testament kind of guy)


I remember my brother harping on about the Brotherhood and saw one or two episodes on foxtel some years back so will have to give that a go.


----------



## Bribie G (7/6/13)

Love those "now I've got you, you foreign n*gga son of a bitch" shows like Customs and border protection stuff.

Six suitcases full of cigarettes "I no speaka da Englis" - "I are bring somethin for me frien' you know he wan me bring smoke for he and family" haha.

There's a good Irish series on as well, Farm Rescue - guy with masses of business experience and common sense goes in and sorts out farming families who want to do Farmstay or Smallgoods etc. Last night guy was selling his apples to Magners for a few cents a kilo and wants to do apple pies. Has a bore on his property and decided to make and package "pet water" - beef and chicken flavoured mineral water. They lined up the pooches for the group test and they couldn't give a feck - rather lick their own bums


----------



## Robbo2234 (7/6/13)

Right now, in the night garden! Man that is ******* acid tripping Shit........

And out keeps my son quiet for 20 mins!


----------



## Camo6 (7/6/13)

Robbo2234 said:


> Right now, in the night garden! Man that is ******* acid tripping Shit........
> 
> And out keeps my son quiet for 20 mins!


I love ABC2. Nothing stops a temper tantrum like Peppa Pig.


----------



## Chull (7/6/13)

Best kids show, The Regular Show!


----------



## brettprevans (8/6/13)

Relevant to this thread. Although there is some pox in the list and missing a lot of the shows we have mentioned
http://m.theage.com.au/entertainment/box-seat/mob-rules-as-sopranos-voted-best-of-the-best-20130604-2nn0b.html


----------



## Bribie G (10/6/13)

Well I must be really getting old.

I cannot come to terms with the fact that the black butler in Django Unchained is actually Samuel L Jackson.

WTF :unsure: :unsure: :unsure:





whoa just wikied him, he's actually older than I am


rest my case


----------



## KingKong (11/6/13)

Up to the last Episode, Season 1 of Breaking Bad. The bath tub , corpse , acid scene made my stomach turn. He should really have used the right plastic tub.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/6/13)

Shawn the Sheep.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/6/13)

Old Tom
Kid v Kat
My goldfish is evik

Some of my other favs


----------



## Bribie G (16/6/13)

Can anybody explain to me what that stupid "Things are Changing I've been told" ad is supposed to achieve?
You know the one with the gravelly voice and the characters animated to look like they are made out of wood, inspecting lizards, planting seedlings (I have not seen anyone planting seedlings in 35 years on this continent) etc.

What changes to my life am I supposed to make? What information is it trying to convey? Should I polish my wood with Mr Sheen and inspect more lizards?

Most of all why am I (presumably) paying probably tens of thousands of dollars on this wank crap crud so some jerk from an advertising agency can put new tyres on his BMW while kids are waking up this morning living in old Magnas?

:angry2: :angry2: :angry2:

edit: hey that was a good spit so I've copied it and will email landcare. ha.


----------



## manticle (16/6/13)

Started watching snippets of Six feet under last night. Heard loads about it but never seen it before.

Fuckin' great - seems like it's carrying the torch for something like Twin Peaks and paving the way for stuff like Dexter.


Pretty sure I mentioned Brotherhood earlier - am I the only one here who has seen this magnificent show?


----------



## Camo6 (16/6/13)

It's on my list when I get a chance. My brother recommended it (no pun intended) and he also mentioned 'the black donnellys" as a kick arse series. There's just not enough hours in the day.


----------



## ballantynebrew (17/6/13)

The wire seasons 1-5 again - best drama series ever hands down 

http://youtu.be/E1ABR4UpDSU


----------



## ploto (17/6/13)

I too have been watching Hannibal, it is such a beautiful show.

In one episode Hannibal serves a guest beer he has made and aged in old wine barrels. Many have wondered if it might contain human ingredients, but I'm not sure what from a body could be added to beer that wouldn't ruin it (any fat = poor head retention) or have an unusual taste. Blood I would think would lend an iron taste, unless added in insignificant quantities, but then what's the point? Hannibal likes his dinner guests to consume others, not just sample a drop.


----------



## brettprevans (17/6/13)

manticle said:


> .........Pretty sure I mentioned Brotherhood earlier - am I the only one here who has seen this magnificent show?


cant find full season torrents anywhere. not happy jan. 



Camo6 said:


> ........ 'the black donnellys" as a kick arse series. ..


can only find season 1 so far....

Falling skies is back on. season 3 ep3 aired last night. so did the new season of Dexter


----------



## DU99 (17/6/13)

Aussie pickers on A&E


----------



## lukiferj (17/6/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> cant find full season torrents anywhere. not happy jan.
> 
> can only find season 1 so far....
> 
> Falling skies is back on. season 3 ep3 aired last night. so did the new season of Dexter


Available on PB. Full seasons for 1,2,3. Can send you the torrent files if you get really stuck.

Black Donellys only ever went for one series before getting axed. Great show.


----------



## Bizier (17/6/13)

I am an overnight GOT tragic.


----------



## BobtheBrewer (17/6/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Shawn the Sheep.


+1. Not exactly a kids show but great.


----------



## T.T.B.Co (17/6/13)

Right now! AHB... I dont mind watching them skinny freaks and Hot pants Penny :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: By the way I would like to end it with a banging.


----------



## T.T.B.Co (17/6/13)

Photoshopped






Before and after home brew.....


----------



## brettprevans (17/6/13)

We really should set up somw sort of rating system for these shows. Maybe like a list and + x next to it. Ie evryone who agrees it rocks adds 1 to the number ie

GOT + 10
Brotherhood + 3
Falling skies + 5

Etc
The next guy might add a new show and +1 and make GOT +11


----------



## brettprevans (17/6/13)

Game of thrones + 1
Falling skies +1
The walking dead +1
hell on wheels +1
Mrs browns boys +1
Dexter +1
Trueblood +1
Revolution + 0.5


----------



## WarmBeer (17/6/13)

Reading a book +1


----------



## Cocko (17/6/13)

the final season of Dexter launches in the states 30th of June! Woo Hoo!

CM2 - Get on Bates Motel mate, if you don't like it Warmbeer will give you a reach around @ the case swap.

Its a win win.


----------



## T.T.B.Co (17/6/13)

To be honest I really watch **** all tv...

Cook and the Chef is alright.+1

The Voice sucks unless the young blokes that are left can sing like Jimmy Barnes.


----------



## brettprevans (17/6/13)

WarmBeer said:


> Reading a book +1


reading GOT and Red Rabbit and bob hawkes biography.


----------



## brettprevans (17/6/13)

I dont think think u blokes gwt it. If u add one, add it to the list

Game of thrones + 1
Falling skies +1
The walking dead +1
hell on wheels +1
Mrs browns boys +1
Dexter +1
Trueblood +1
Revolution + 0.5 
Bates motel +1


----------



## WarmBeer (17/6/13)

Masturbation +1


----------



## brettprevans (17/6/13)

WarmBeer said:


> Masturbation +1


well u r a cock....


----------



## WarmBeer (17/6/13)

Trolling CM2 +1


----------



## Camo6 (17/6/13)

Dexter -1

That dude is so hom.


----------



## WarmBeer (17/6/13)

Sorry:

Twrllnig CM3 +I


----------



## T.T.B.Co (17/6/13)

WarmBeer said:


> Sorry:
> 
> Twrllnig CM3 +I


Being Bentleigh and pissed in traralgon h34r:


----------



## brettprevans (17/6/13)

Screw u guys im going home. 

Dkn missus is staying in feont of the tv so no dezter for me. And gibes about I watch. Sigh. 

Oh well falling skies passes muster. Or ill put on the history channela cities ofnthe underworld. Or I canr spell and **** u all. One or the other.


----------



## Camo6 (17/6/13)

Watching the later version of the TMNT cartoons with my four year old at night. Probably a bit old for her but beats the hell out of reading Dr Seuss. Didn't know they redid the series as the original cartoons sucked ass. This later version even loosely follows the original graphic novels I digged as a teen.

Raphael would tear Shaun the Sheep to pieces.


----------



## Mattress (17/6/13)

Season 5 of Breaking Bad was released last Thursday.
Finished watching the last episode today.

My God that show is intense, definately not for everyone.

Walt, Walt, Walt - You used to be our hero.
Not anymore.


----------



## Cocko (17/6/13)

Camo6 said:


> Dexter -1
> 
> That dude is so hom.


Reported.


----------



## Bribie G (18/6/13)

Why doesn't that retard Mentalist prick get a decent haircut, a shave and send those stupid poofy waistcoats to Vinnies......


----------



## manticle (18/6/13)

Camo6 said:


> Dexter -1
> 
> That dude is so hom.



Ever watch six feet under? He does a good hom.

+2 for two good shows and to counter your minus.


----------



## Truman42 (18/6/13)

Game of thrones + 2
Falling skies +1
The walking dead +2
hell on wheels +1
Mrs browns boys +1
Dexter +1
Trueblood +1
Revolution + 0.5 
Bates motel +1 
Hannibal +1
Sons of anarchy +1
Breaking bad+1
Scandal+1
Masturbation+2


----------



## Cocko (18/6/13)

Game of thrones + 2
Falling skies +1
The walking dead +1
hell on wheels +1
Mrs browns boys +1
Dexter +2
Trueblood 0
Revolution + 0.5
Bates motel +2
Hannibal +1
Sons of anarchy +2
Breaking bad+2
Scandal+1
Masturbation+3


So you can add 1 or take 1 yeah? Obviously if you haven't seen it - leave it alone?

CM2? This is your BV [Bulk vote  ]


----------



## WarmBeer (19/6/13)

Game of thrones + 3
Falling skies +1
The walking dead +1
hell on wheels +1
Mrs browns boys +1
Dexter +2
Trueblood -1
Revolution + 0.5
Bates motel +2
Hannibal +1
Sons of anarchy +2
Breaking bad+2
Scandal+1
Masturbation+4

Not normally one for marking things down, but True Blood gets my -1 cause it started off soooooo good before jumping the shark soooooo badly. I tuned out after the _vampires with guns_ montage at end of Season 4, and vowed "never again"


----------



## Camo6 (19/6/13)

You can only add cocko. I dont think theres too many here willing to take one. But trust you to think like that. ;-)


----------



## Truman42 (19/6/13)

I can see a few pages in with this someone saying.."Ive never seen masturbation", what channel is it on...


----------



## brettprevans (19/6/13)

I was originally thinking add only. 
Maye if u think it suck put the same show underneath with a -1

True blood + 2
True blood -2

Oh and thank for the true blood spolier u bugger!!. Im almost at the end of s3.


----------



## brettprevans (19/6/13)

Game of thrones + 3
Falling skies +1
The walking dead +1
hell on wheels +1
Mrs browns boys +1
Dexter +2
Trueblood +2
Trueblood -1
Revolution + 0.5
Bates motel +2
Hannibal +1
Sons of anarchy +2
Breaking bad +2
Scandal +1
Six Feet Under +1
Brotherhood +2


Ive added in six feet and brotherhood for Mants & Lukiferj


----------



## WarmBeer (19/6/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> Oh and thank for the true blood spolier u bugger!!. Im almost at the end of s3.


Give up now, while the going is still good.


----------



## WarmBeer (19/6/13)

Truman said:


> I can see a few pages in with this someone saying.."Ive never seen masturbation", what channel is it on...


I don't know about you, but I get it from the same "channel" I get all the rest of my content from...


----------



## brettprevans (19/6/13)

WarmBeer said:


> Give up now, while the going is still good.


so long as anna keeps doing whats she's doing im fine with it. well if its crap it gets deleted. no harm no foul.


----------



## brettprevans (19/6/13)

Game of thrones + 3
Falling skies +1
The walking dead +1
hell on wheels +1
Mrs browns boys +1
Dexter +2
Trueblood +2
Trueblood -1
Revolution + 0.5
Bates motel +2
Hannibal +1
Sons of anarchy +2
Breaking bad +2
Scandal +1
Six Feet Under +1
Brotherhood +2
History Channel - Cities of the Underworld +1

added cities of the underworld. really cool stuff if your into that. Ive only just started season 1. My Fatherinlaw and brotherinlaw are into series 2 and says its still really cool.


----------



## T.T.B.Co (19/6/13)

**** the TB. I get home to cook a meal and have a few sherbs.


----------



## brettprevans (19/6/13)

T.T.B.Co said:


> **** the TB. I get home to cook a meal and have a few sherbs.


vampire homebrew....


----------



## Camo6 (20/6/13)

Rip James gandolfini

The sopranos +1

Cant believe i forgot this mighty series.


----------



## Bribie G (25/6/13)

Will watch the first ep of "Under the Dome" tonight. Stephen King / Dreamworks collaboration should be high quality.

Often these shows run out of steam early on and become a bit silly like that Nuclear Submarine stranded at an Island show a few months ago, but this one might last the race. I loved The Langoliers - despite the cheesy CGI.


----------



## brettprevans (29/6/13)

http://m.theage.com.au/entertainment/tv-and-radio/hungry-for-more-the-art-of-addictive-tv-20130627-2oy7y.html


----------



## KingKong (29/6/13)

Every possible game of NRL every weekend. Go the bunnies! So many hard years as a supporter , finally a year to cheer!


----------



## mckenry (29/6/13)

Haha King Kong - it's stills June!!


----------



## KingKong (29/6/13)

mckenry said:


> Haha King Kong - it's stills June!!


And September cant come quick enough!


----------



## mwd (5/7/13)

Bribie G said:


> Will watch the first ep of "Under the Dome" tonight. Stephen King / Dreamworks collaboration should be high quality.
> 
> Often these shows run out of steam early on and become a bit silly like that Nuclear Submarine stranded at an Island show a few months ago, but this one might last the race. I loved The Langoliers - despite the cheesy CGI.


Watched the rerun on One in HD but was not very impressed seeing how 10 has been pushing it hard. Apparently it is way off the book.


----------



## bum (7/7/13)




----------



## mwd (10/7/13)

Under the Dome on Ten. What a load of rubbish and you would think with Stephen King and Stephen Speilberg it would be half decent.


----------



## tricache (10/7/13)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Under the Dome on Ten. What a load of rubbish and you would think with Stephen King and Stephen Speilberg it would be half decent.


I just thought it was a real life version of The Simpsons movie :huh:


----------



## bum (10/7/13)

You imagine that two artists at the very peak of their powers with such a strong track record in television would have to make something great, amirite?


----------



## mwd (10/7/13)

Yes your shots of the nipper with the sword is more interesting.


----------



## simplefisherman (10/7/13)

The Under the Dome book I found a bit meh, the tv series isn't doing it for me either, I'll keep watching tho, can't help myself...
I am enjoying the original (english) Life on Mars on ABC 2 though, reckon it deserves a better timeslot than 1 am on a Sunday morning. Gotta love the DVR. Also liked the American version but sadly missed a few too many episodes.


----------



## tricache (11/7/13)

Ok going to throw it out there just because I still enjoy my Anime (look it up people not just freaking pokemon ect) 

Just saw the first episode of Ghost In The Shell: Arise and it wasn't bad at all! I'm a massive fan of the original movies and didn't mind Stand Alone Complex that much but felt it lost some of what the movies brought to the screen.


----------



## Truman42 (12/7/13)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Under the Dome on Ten. What a load of rubbish and you would think with Stephen King and Stephen Speilberg it would be half decent.


Very disapointed in Under The dome. I can see it dragging on to be all about life living under a dome and we will never find out what the hell the dome is doing there and who put it there until the last few episodes. Its heading the same way that other stupid series Defiance did. Now that was crap. And really crappy CGI as well.

Grant Bowler should have stuck with hosting The Mole.


----------



## Truman42 (12/7/13)

This one sounds alright...The Bridge

Im downloading the pilot now.



> _The Bridge_ follows two police detectives – one Mexican, one from the United States – and their joint effort to investigate a serial killer menacing both nations along the Texas–Mexico border


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Bridge_(2013_TV_series)


----------



## philmud (13/7/13)

I'm almost at the end of Game of Thrones Season 2. It took me a while to warm to it because I usually hate things with dragons and magic and that kind of thing, but I'm seeing what the all the fuss is about. I can see the story building now and it's really fecking compelling.


----------



## Camo6 (13/7/13)

I reckon they avoided a lot of the fantasy aspect of GOT for the first season for this exact reason. There seemed to be a lot more reference to magic and the like in the first book but this probably wouldn't have helped ratings.


----------



## philmud (13/7/13)

Yeah, I reckon it's been a shrewd move because now I'm fascinated with the politics & the magic isn't such an issue.


----------



## Camo6 (13/7/13)

And the tits are a bonus.


----------



## philmud (13/7/13)

Are they ever!


----------



## Mattress (13/7/13)

assassinations


Phil Mud said:


> Yeah, I reckon it's been a shrewd move because now I'm fascinated with the politics & the magic isn't such an issue.


Same thing with the books.
I remember reading for ages all about political drama, sexual affairs and assassinations and then some weird magic or dragon turns up and you think what the hell?
Then you remember that it is a fantasy genre.
Much more to the story than just fantasy stuff though.


----------



## mwd (14/7/13)

Truman said:


> This one sounds alright...The Bridge
> 
> Im downloading the pilot now.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Bridge_(2013_TV_series)


Good find Truman the episode was a thriller. Doubt this will ever make Australian TV might be download only. Looking forward to episode 2


----------



## Truman42 (15/7/13)

Phil Mud said:


> I'm almost at the end of Game of Thrones Season 2. It took me a while to warm to it because I usually hate things with dragons and magic and that kind of thing, but I'm seeing what the all the fuss is about. I can see the story building now and it's really fecking compelling.


Ive just finished watching all three seaons. Shit its hard to follow though. You miss someones name or a place and you've got no idea whats going on. I ended up going to the wiki site and reading the epidose guides after watching each epsiode, then clicking on links to places or people mentioned just so I could get an idea of what was going on, where they were etc.

Talisa gets my vote as the hottest chick in the show followed closely by Vanaerys/Kaleesi.


----------



## mwd (19/7/13)

Truman said:


> This one sounds alright...The Bridge
> 
> Im downloading the pilot now.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Bridge_(2013_TV_series)


Episode 2 is up on EZTV now. This is looking to be a cracking series going on the first episode.

P.S. checked out episode 1 of Vikings which is coming to SBS 1 soon was not impressed not one I will be watching.

Can recommend the BBC three part series Australia with Simon Reeves starts 24th July on SBS1.


----------



## mwd (24/7/13)

Not much worth watching on TV lately so downloaded first series of Lost quite entertaining.


----------



## Yob (19/8/13)




----------



## tricache (19/8/13)

Dawson's Creek...much to my disgust and not at my own choice :angry:

Man Cave TV is still not up and running and SWMBO is in control of the TV at the moment, trying to save up the brownie points :lol:


----------



## manticle (19/8/13)

1 episode of that watched without complaint = 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000
,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000
,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,
000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000
,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,
000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000
,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 brownie points so you should be able to do anything you like from here on in.

Want to paint the roof? PAINT THE ROOF!

Wanna sell socks on a bridge? SELL SOCKS ON A BRIDGE!


----------



## tricache (19/8/13)

manticle said:


> 1 episode of that watched without complaint = 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000
> ,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000
> ,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,
> 000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000
> ...


I want to sell socks on a bridge dammit! :lol:


----------



## Camo6 (19/8/13)

Just watched the first season of Justified. Not bad if you like hillbilly hijinks. Entertaining but nothing remarkable.

Waiting for a few more episodes of Breaking Bad before watching.


----------



## manticle (19/8/13)

tricache said:


> I want to sell socks on a bridge dammit! :lol:




go to 1.40 (or just watch the whole thing and take note at 1.40).


----------



## KingKong (14/9/13)

Cronulla and the Cowboys bash each other for 80 minutes. Glory to South Sydney!


----------



## Lecterfan (14/9/13)

Camo6 said:


> Just watched the first season of Justified. Not bad if you like hillbilly hijinks. Entertaining but nothing remarkable.


Great job of Elmore Leonard IMHO, and Olyphant acts his arse off compared to Sherriff Bullock's gritted teeth and pole-up-arse demeanour.

Season 2 is cool so far also.


----------



## KingKong (14/9/13)

KingKong said:


> Cronulla and the Cowboys bash each other for 80 minutes. Glory to South Sydney!


What a game.


----------



## Camo6 (14/9/13)

Lecterfan said:


> Great job of Elmore Leonard IMHO, and Olyphant acts his arse off compared to Sherriff Bullock's gritted teeth and pole-up-arse demeanour.
> 
> Season 2 is cool so far also.


Too true of Olyphant. He was also gold as a pimpin porn producer in 'Girl next door' or something like that.


----------



## pat_00 (25/9/13)

Gerry Anderson's UFO.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (25/9/13)

Just hired doco, "The Devil and Daniel Johnston". A must see for fans of the wayward songsmith.


----------



## mwd (26/9/13)

eungaibitter1 said:


> Just hired doco, "The Devil and Daniel Johnston". A must see for fans of the wayward songsmith.


 Good doco on mental health matters. Can't say his music does anything for me.


----------



## mwd (2/10/13)

Started rewatching first series of Lost. So much for memory it is like watching it fresh again


----------



## tricache (3/10/13)

Jumping between early season of Supernatural and Attack On Titan


----------



## Camo6 (3/10/13)

Got 3 more episodes of breaking bad. Fan farkin tastic series.


----------



## Dave70 (3/10/13)

An Idiot Abroad. 
Taken from the 'Whale watching' episode.

http://youtu.be/ccJmbnSgJpo


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/10/13)

Horrible History on ABC2

Its actually rather interesting. And yes it is a kidos show.


----------



## tricache (3/10/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Horrible History on ABC2
> 
> Its actually rather interesting. And yes it is a kidos show.


I don't even have kids and I have watched that a few times...it agree! Pretty cool!


----------



## mwd (5/10/13)

Black Sabbath doco 2007


----------



## thedragon (5/10/13)

Started watching a you tube vid posted on the what are you listening to thread. 

Then spent the next 30 minutes watching related "metal v not metal" vids.


----------



## Forever Wort (5/10/13)

Metal \m/

I watched Oblivion today. Massive pastiche of other sci fi. Not an original thought in there. Buuuut it was OK.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (5/10/13)

Just been watching Katherine Jenkins, sorry Sarah Brightman I can't handle the both of you my wife will get suspicious.


----------



## ballantynebrew (8/10/13)

New it's always sunny in Philly and South Park


----------



## Yob (19/10/13)

Sharknado... Peeeeee-eeeeeew

lol


----------



## Edak (20/10/13)

I have been watching 'the Americans' , a Russian spy series, and "American horror story". Both have American in the title but both are awesome! Totally hooked.


----------



## Forever Wort (20/10/13)

Yob said:


> Sharknado... Peeeeee-eeeeeew
> 
> lol


God this was awful. And not "good awful" or even "vaguely entertaining awful", just Really. Really. AWFUL.

My girlfriend and I are still re-watching the X Files, it is going to take us through the rest of this year and probably most of the next.


----------



## warra48 (20/10/13)

I was watching the Phillip Island MotoGP. Turned it off in disgust.

First Dunlop and Bridgestone majorly fek up their tyre construction so they only last half the race.
Then the officials decide for the first time ever to introduce a compulsory bike change half way through the race.
When Marquez accidentally miscalculates and overshoots the pit lane, some fat gutted donut munching officials decide the multi million dollars invested in the race should be thrown away, and the race given to Lorenzo by disqualifying Marquez. Where do these peanut brains get off?

I stopped following F1 for the same reason, when Bernie minime Ecclestone decided to send them out about 3 years ago during a flood, and stole the championship from Webber and gave it to Vettel.

The more I see of sport, the more I despair of the intelligence of anyone actually running it with a bit of common sense.

That's it, I now have NO more sport to watch on TV ever. Thank you sports officials, you have just reduced my life to a lonely existence without sport at all.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/10/13)

Spoiler.....


----------



## punkin (21/10/13)

warra48 said:


> I was watching the Phillip Island MotoGP. Turned it off in disgust.
> 
> First Dunlop and Bridgestone majorly fek up their tyre construction so they only last half the race.
> Then the officials decide for the first time ever to introduce a compulsory bike change half way through the race.
> ...



Speaking of this, what do you think of Lorenso putting up his hand to stop the race when it starts raining, only to change his mind and accelerate off again gapping Pedrosa (who was up his arse) with the action.

I've been watching long enough to remember the controversy the hand caused and the threat of all the riders getting sacked only to stick to their guns in the name of safety.
The protocol is, if the leader puts up his hand the race is stopped.

Why not disqualify Lorenzo too.

Marquez should have had a ride through penalty.


If you want to watch a sport where they do strive to get it right and will make amends during a race when they get it wrong, and make an instant descicion and communicate it to the teams, the commentators and anyone else with a stake....watch Nascar.

That is one proffesionally run sport and bloody good racing too.


----------



## Mardoo (21/10/13)

Forever Wort said:


> God this was awful. And not "good awful" or even "vaguely entertaining awful", just Really. Really. AWFUL.
> 
> My girlfriend and I are still re-watching the X Files, it is going to take us through the rest of this year and probably most of the next.


You watched it mate. What'd you expect?


----------



## Forever Wort (21/10/13)

The only reason it was on in the first place is because my girlfriend was "curious" about it. The only reason I watched the whole thing is because I was doing two things at once.

My own fault. But still if anything sends me to Beer Hell it will be the afternoon I watched Sharknado.

AaAArgfGhhHghh eyes still hurt


----------



## tricache (21/10/13)

I just watched the trailer for Sharknado...outstanding! :lol:

There is a time and place for these kind of movies, its usually after half a carton on a no brainer weekend...I look forward to watching it in the near future


----------



## Mardoo (21/10/13)

Forever Wort said:


> The only reason it was on in the first place is because my girlfriend was "curious" about it.


Sometimes it's a good thing when the girlfriend gets curious... h34r:

But seriously, Redneck Zombies will cleanse your heart and soul. Track that one down.


----------



## warra48 (21/10/13)

punkin said:


> If you want to watch a sport where they do strive to get it right and will make amends during a race when they get it wrong, and make an instant descicion and communicate it to the teams, the commentators and anyone else with a stake....watch Nascar.
> 
> That is one proffesionally run sport and bloody good racing too.


Might just do that. I do see a bit of occasionally early in the mornings when eating brekkie in front of the telly. Yes, I can do that, as I'm retired, so no longer have the pressure of dashing out to make the boss richer.


----------



## mwd (21/10/13)

Nascar is bloody boring around the ovals not too bad on the proper circuits. Road circuits even better.

At least you can watch in HD on One


----------



## punkin (22/10/13)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Nascar is bloody boring around the ovals not too bad on the proper circuits. Road circuits even better.
> 
> At least you can watch in HD on One


Can't have watched much if you think it's boring to see 40 cars doing 200 MILES an hour on the ragged edge of crashing sideways for a couple of hours. Throw in the vagaries of constantly changing conditions that affect setup in ways that can see you go from 1st to 15th in twenty laps, a whole bunch of pitstops with varying options that can see a car go from hero to zero with a chage in tyre pressure and a few restarts where it turns into a death defying drag race off the yellow....

Your not thinking about what you are seeing if you think that's boring.

The two raod curcuits are actually the most uninteresting of the races as the strategies don't play such a large part and they are not drifting sideways towards a concrete wall at 200 miles an hour 4 times a lap.

Watch em closely, they are on the ragged edge of sideways round those corners, not like scalectrix. 

Every track is different and brings different challenges too.


----------



## bum (22/10/13)

I don't think anyone is saying it is easy or safe.

Just innately uninteresting.


----------



## tricache (22/10/13)

bum said:


> I don't think anyone is saying it is easy or safe.
> 
> Just innately uninteresting.


Bathurst > Daytona any day of the week!


----------



## punkin (22/10/13)

bum said:


> I don't think anyone is saying it is easy or safe.
> 
> Just innately uninteresting.



Positive i didn't mention difficulty or danger. Just that I and millions of others find this interesting, not boring. They probably get more fans at each meeting than we do in all the motorsports in the country in a year. It's not just population, there's a lot of variables and skill in the pitbox and on the track to hold your attention.

Hell, there'd be as many fans in the car park as Bathurst generates at the track.


----------



## bum (22/10/13)

punkin said:


> Can't have watched much if you think it's boring to see 40 cars doing *200 MILES an hour on the ragged edge of crashing sideways* for a couple of hours. Throw in *the vagaries of constantly changing conditions* that affect setup in ways that can see you go from 1st to 15th in twenty laps, a whole bunch of pitstops with varying options that can see a car go from hero to zero with a chage in tyre pressure and a few restarts where it turns into *a death defying drag race* off the yellow....
> 
> Your not thinking about what you are seeing if you think that's boring.
> 
> ...


I hope this helps.

Ishouldn'tusetheinterneteverpunkin.


----------



## punkin (22/10/13)

bum said:


> I hope this helps.
> 
> Ishouldn'tusetheinterneteverpunkin.





punkin said:


> Can't have watched much if you think it's boring to see 40 cars doing *200 MILES an hour on the ragged edge of crashing sideways*for a couple of hours. Throw in *the vagaries of constantly changing conditions* that affect setup in ways that can see you go from 1st to 15th in twenty laps, a whole bunch of pitstops with varying options that can see a car go from hero to zero with a chage in tyre pressure and a few restarts where it turns into *a death defying drag race* off the yellow....
> 
> Your not thinking about what you are seeing if you think that's boring.
> 
> ...



Yes i have described why it's interesting. I have not used the word danger, dangerous, unsafe, difficult, hard or any other descriptive words that describe the concepts you are trying to twist into my words. I have however, used the words highlighted in red to describe that it is indeed interesting.



bum said:


> I don't think anyone is saying it is easy or safe.
> 
> Just innately uninteresting.



In the meantime i am going back to watching Ambrose at Taledaga as they go 4 wide through the turns. The mile and half tracks are my favourite.

YourInternetBullyingIsGettingLessAndLessSupportYouDinasourPunkin


----------



## Camo6 (22/10/13)

I struggle to watch any sport on tv for longer than 20 mins. Must be my short attention span.
But watching nascar, auscar, hq's and monster trucks smash their way around calder park was one of the highlights of my childhood. Now the tracks crumbling away to nothing.


----------



## bum (22/10/13)

punkin said:


> Yes i have described why it's interesting. I have not used the word danger, dangerous, unsafe, difficult, hard or any other descriptive words that describe the concepts you are trying to twist into my words. I have however, used the words highlighted in red to describe that it is indeed interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely delusional.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/10/13)

Punkin....WTF have been imbibing during your last posts...


----------



## mwd (22/10/13)

I don't dispute the skills involved and the high speeds just find the banked Ovals to be uninteresting. I also find Speedway uninteresting just used to European style racing on tracks with various bends and hairpins etc.

The last few laps of Bathurst were quite exciting.

I watch Nascar occasionally enjoy the High Def on One.


----------



## Yob (25/10/13)

Oderus Urungus reads Goodnight Moon.... as only he can


----------



## Mardoo (25/10/13)

Yob said:


> Oderus Urungus reads Goodnight Moon.... as only he can


Ha! " You piece of beagle dandruff." I was hoping for more blood.


----------



## Judanero (1/11/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkXZocIK5gQ


----------



## AHB_Admin (13/11/13)

You guys get Eastbound and Down?


----------



## mwd (13/11/13)

Nope not on free to view not sure if it's on PayTV. The most popular America comedy at the moment is The Big Bang Theory, Two and half men.

The best dramas are Homeland and The Blacklist IMHO


----------



## Phoney (15/11/13)

Anyone watching Anthony bourdain's No Reservations? Its just finished its second season now, its a bit more travel/cultural orientated rather than solely food focussed as his other shows in the past have been. He goes to some pretty crazy places eg Congo. Well worth a watch!


----------



## punkin (15/11/13)

Good telly that.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/11/13)

Never did get Big Bang Theory and 2 1/2 men. They are just not funny.
Eastbound and down is pretty good for a chuckle. Kenny is just a washed up looser.


----------



## brettprevans (15/11/13)

BBT is funny. But I was a math/science guy in high school. And its got penny. Hmmm. 

Watching the Sopranos. Such a quality series. Gandolfini is just brilliant, RIP. 
The vikings (on sbs) is also quality. I taped first season and am now watching.


----------



## Cocko (15/11/13)

Orange is the new black, anyone?

Same writers as Weeds.

It is watchable and somewhat enjoyable.


----------



## brettprevans (15/11/13)

Cocko said:


> Orange is the new black, anyone?
> 
> Same writers as Weeds.
> 
> It is watchable and somewhat enjoyable.


drugs. Women in jail. Good looking cast. Into 2nd season. Will check it out.


----------



## Truman42 (19/11/13)

Cocko said:


> Orange is the new black, anyone?
> 
> Same writers as Weeds.
> 
> It is watchable and somewhat enjoyable.


Cheers for this one Cocko, just watched the first episode looks good.

Also The Vikings that CM2 suggested is good too, watching the first episode of this now.


----------



## Spiesy (20/11/13)

Two eps into "Banshee". Recommended. 

First time I've seen or posted in this thread, let me quickly outline my favourite TV series to help show if you might like Banshee. 

In order: 
The Wire 
Sopranos
Breaking Bad
Dexter
Mad Men 
Six Feet Under
Weeds
Sons of Anarchy (at a pinch)
Nip/Tuck

Comedy:
Seinfeld 
30 Rock
Eastbound & Down
Simpsons 
King of Queens (she's hot)


----------



## Spiesy (20/11/13)

BBT is funny. But I was a math/science guy in high school. And its got penny. Hmmm. 

Watching the Sopranos. Such a quality series. Gandolfini is just brilliant, RIP. 
The vikings (on sbs) is also quality. I taped first season and am now watching.


+1 for Sopranos. 
-1 for BBT.


----------



## Dave70 (20/11/13)

phoneyhuh said:


> Anyone watching Anthony bourdain's No Reservations? Its just finished its second season now, its a bit more travel/cultural orientated rather than solely food focussed as his other shows in the past have been. He goes to some pretty crazy places eg Congo. Well worth a watch!


Sure you're not talking about his new series, The Layover?

I've always seen food as kind of an adjunct to the rest of the action even from the Cooks Tour days. Getting a glass / mug / dirty plastic cup of the local alcoholic beverage seemed to be the main thrust.

If you like the show, get a few of his books. Bourdain really is an engaging author.


----------



## Edak (20/11/13)

the wife and i just became obsessed with a new series called hostages. It has toni collette but its good stuff!


----------



## Truman42 (20/11/13)

+1 for hostages
+1 for Banshee


----------



## Phoney (20/11/13)

Dave70 said:


> Sure you're not talking about his new series, The Layover?
> 
> I've always seen food as kind of an adjunct to the rest of the action even from the Cooks Tour days. Getting a glass / mug / dirty plastic cup of the local alcoholic beverage seemed to be the main thrust.
> 
> If you like the show, get a few of his books. Bourdain really is an engaging author.



Sorry, I actually meant Parts Unknown. It's newer than both no reservations and the layover.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthony_Bourdain:_Parts_Unknown


----------



## mwd (24/11/13)

Never get tired of this advert for New Idea.


----------



## Bribie G (24/11/13)

Just suffered through "After Earth" with Will Smith with his son who has no acting talent whatsoever and not only refuses to take any advice from his pa but really needs to shave the bum fluff off his adolescent top lip. Probably the worst movie ever made. A vanity piece, even worse than the usual Kevin Costner wankfest movies.


----------



## Dave70 (25/11/13)

Ad after ad. Repeat after repeat.
Even when you flick channels, the ads seem synchronized.
On top of that, Foxtel are upping their prices.
If not for the fact that IQ stored Playschool and Fireman Sam provide an effective diversions for nappy changing and so on, I'd drop these fuckers like a bad habit.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/11/13)

Thats whay abc2 is for


----------



## Bribie G (25/11/13)

We had Poxtel at the old place, $100 a month for fifty channels of nothing worth watching most of the time. I'm not into sports, we had Poxtel for the the likes of Nat Geo and History, and a movie package. However half the time the shows were junk exercises like "spider eating toads of the okavango" or "worlds most flimsy bridges" etc. Movies would be thrashed to death and mostly in pretty ordinary fuzzy definition to crowd as many channels as possible into the bandwidth.

I don't miss it at all. Apart from ABC and SBS, many of the new commercial digital channels are showing decent stuff like the "Earth" series as opposed to when they started up a few years ago and only showed Bonanza or Beverly Hillbillies. And I've built up a decent Blu-ray collection so I can watch things ad free, spending way less than Foxtel.

Edit: and of course in the last couple of years, "catchup" tv is becoming big, heaps of full movies on YouTube now, and a fair bit of interesting content on the likes of Sydney Morning Herald SMH-TV that's snuck up on us, surprising how many people haven't heard of it yet.


----------



## Dave70 (25/11/13)

Bribie G said:


> We had Poxtel at the old place, $100 a month for fifty channels of nothing worth watching most of the time. I'm not into sports, we had Poxtel for the the likes of Nat Geo and History, and a movie package. However half the time the shows were junk exercises like "spider eating toads of the okavango" or "worlds most flimsy bridges" etc. Movies would be thrashed to death and mostly in pretty ordinary fuzzy definition to crowd as many channels as possible into the bandwidth.
> 
> I don't miss it at all. Apart from ABC and SBS, many of the new commercial digital channels are showing decent stuff like the "Earth" series as opposed to when they started up a few years ago and only showed Bonanza or Beverly Hillbillies. And I've built up a decent Blu-ray collection so I can watch things ad free, spending way less than Foxtel.
> 
> Edit: and of course in the last couple of years, "catchup" tv is becoming big, heaps of full movies on YouTube now, and a fair bit of interesting content on the likes of Sydney Morning Herald SMH-TV that's snuck up on us, surprising how many people haven't heard of it yet.


Like I said, the biggest hook is IQ and the ability to record stuff at the touch of a button. They can jam most of the programming up their arse however. 
I'm about one loud mouthed US faux reality style show away from blowing the dish off the roof with SG's. 
I'd miss my lifestyle, doccos and cooking programs - even grumpy old Rick Stein. As well as the constant German / Nazi bashing on the history channel.

My plasma TV hasn't even got a USB port. I think its time to move into the 21'st century.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/11/13)

My $25 Big W set top box can record onto a USB drive. Also plays music and movies from USB


----------



## Hubert (25/11/13)

Got into Sons of Anarchy last year and watched 5 seasons in three weeks. Am currently catching up on season 6. Thought this was going to be a show just about bikies, but it is a whole lot more........

http://www.tv.com/shows/sons-of-anarchy/

edit: grammar


----------



## Dave70 (25/11/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> My $25 Big W set top box can record onto a USB drive. Also plays music and movies from USB


At the touch of a button?


----------



## Truman42 (25/11/13)

I ditched foxtel and instead increased my download limit to 200gbs a month. I download docos, movies and tv shows and watch them through XBMC installed on an Apple TV. networked to the loungeroom via an ethernet over power device. I have a second wireless router next to the tv so have good wireless coverage throughout the house and the kids xbox gets a good connection as well. The only thing I miss about foxtel is the IQ but am thinking of getting a PRV.

This Humax model is supposed to be a good model. One of the only ones that has a cooling fan. Also has an EPG which is supposed to be easy to use and you can series record on it.

http://www.humaxdigital.com/au/reviews/HumaxPVRSOUNDANDIMAGE.pdf

Then there is always an IceTV subscription, but I think I would try out the Humax EPG first and see how it goes.

http://www.icetv.com.au/store/PVRs/Humax_HDR7500T_500GB_PVR


----------



## Truman42 (25/11/13)

Hubert said:


> Got into Sons of Anarchy last year and watched 5 seasons in three weeks. Am currently catching up on season 6. Thought is was going to be a show just about bikies, but it is a whole lot more........
> 
> http://www.tv.com/shows/sons-of-anarchy/


Maaate..Wait until you see what happens in last weeks episode when you get to it....I didnt see that coming..... :blink:


----------



## Bribie G (25/11/13)

I had one of these for my plasma but gave it away to a buddy (long story.....)

Yes there's a record button on the remote, never used it as I don't have a terabyte USB hard drive... yet.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/11/13)

Dave70 said:


> At the touch of a button?


Even remotley from the lounge. No need to get up.


----------



## Dave70 (25/11/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Even remotley from the lounge. No need to get up.


Sold.


----------



## punkin (28/11/13)

The chat about downloading TV and pvr's etc has me interested. I have a poor connection and a poor plan for data as i've never needed to download before, but i would be interested in bettering it if it was something that would work for me.

I have a twin tuner HDD recorder that takes usb ect and i am interested in knowing more about what i can do to acess TV other than free to air or god forbid pay TV.

I'm interested in just grabbing the shows i want to watch and watching them when i want to, My main interests are some sports like NFL football and Nascar, GP bikes etc and some documentary and lifestyle (cooking mostly) series or individual specials.
I watch very little drama, the Sherlock Holmes series being one of the only, but of course the missus watches about 70 of them.

My plasma is not internet ready and neither is the relatively new hdd recorder. So i'm assuming i would be either getting somekind of box for the lounge room or d/l ing onto usb sticks from the computer and plugging them into the HDD.

I know nothing about the proccess, what's available, what's legal or where to find the info i need, so if someone who is up on these things would be prepared o lay out a short outline (or link to one) and a couple of links so i can start researching i'd be a happy man.


----------



## brettprevans (28/11/13)

At the most basic u can download the shows via the internet onto your computer or usb then plug the usb into your tuner. Depending on how old the tuner is some video formats may not work. 

I download stuff and put it onto a usb for my old man. He did buy a new player about 8months ag9 cause some of the formats didnt work.

I download onto a dedicated pc with a 2tb hdd. I have a wireless media player which cost about $110 which reads off the home wifi and picks up stuff ive downloaded on the hdd. 

Theres a thread in the OT section with some of this stuff. Ill find it for u.
edit http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/68919-which-torrent-client-are-you-using/?hl=torrent isnt bad for a read. Theres some links etc. Theres quite a few threads in the OT section it seems on having a search. A lot are about torrent clients and protecting ur internet id so not really what ur after.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/11/13)

Easiest is to download onto a usb then plug into you hdd/pvr/tv. You could get something like Telstra Tbox, but your looking at upgrading your conection. Most stuff on the net will be illegall unless sourced from the original broadcastor. You will need to make sure the dpwnloaded content is in the correct format for your player.



Some please cut'n'repost for punkins benefit. He is having issues.


----------



## Truman42 (28/11/13)

I've used both an AppleTV and a raspberry Pi and have installed XBMC onto both. The Appletv is much faster and more responsive than the pi but you have to jailbreak it first. 
Basically XBMC is a front end GUI for all the content stored on your computer. You can go into XBMC and select movies tv shows music pictures etcetera to view your content from your PC on your tv. 
XBMC also has other great features like being able to resume from where you last played etc. It can also scrape your content and add synopsis, episode titles, screen art etc and has other programs like YouTube Facebook weAther etc. It basically turns your tv into an Internet device. A bit of setting up but it works flawlessly. You can connect the atv to your network via wireless or Ethernet but the raspberry pi will only connect via Ethernet unless you use a wireless dongle. 

Then you search for torrents on sites like eztv or kick arse torrents and use. Torrent handling program like Utorrent to download the file. 

Lots of information out there on setting it up it just depends on which way you want to go.


----------



## punkin (29/11/13)

Thanks CM2 i've gone through that thread on the torrents and picked soe=me of the sites there to research the methods and the process. I'm having a little trouble picking up the basics of what i can do and what i need to do it, but it's given me a start.

Truman it would take me a year to decipher what you wrote. I thank you for the detailed response on a subject you know well, but it's way beyond me, no ctitisism i do thank you. 
I think i'll go out to the good guys or Harvey Norman and talk to one of the guys there and see what i need and what i can do, i've usually found that a good way to get a basic enough understanding of what you need to concentrate on learning.


----------



## punkin (29/11/13)

I'm also thinking my 1.28 MBPS download rate is going to be a problem. Assuming i don't care about my current isp package and thompson wireless modem thingo, what steps can i take to resolve the speed and what sort of plan will i need to do 10-20 hours of tv d/l a week?


----------



## brettprevans (29/11/13)

punkin said:


> Thanks CM2 i've gone through that thread on the torrents and picked soe=me of the sites there to research the methods and the process. I'm having a little trouble picking up the basics of what i can do and what i need to do it, but it's given me a start.
> 
> Truman it would take me a year to decipher what you wrote. I thank you for the detailed response on a subject you know well, but it's way beyond me, no ctitisism i do thank you.
> I think i'll go out to the good guys or Harvey Norman and talk to one of the guys there and see what i need and what i can do, i've usually found that a good way to get a basic enough understanding of what you need to concentrate on learning.


you may come away from HN or JBhifi with more than u need. I asked them a qurstion about my setup and they reccomneder that I basicly replaced my entire system and dpend another $300 instead of what airgead confirmed that I could spend $100 and get what I was after. 

In relation to speed. Well the faster the speed the quicker to potentially download. Im suprised ur download speed is so slow. Most plans would be arounfd 10mb/s I thought. 

The other issue is download limit. I recon a 50gb plan would be more than suffcient for what ur after. Put it this way. A bluray rip of a movie is likely to be about 2gb. Highdef tele for 1hr can be anywhere from 500mb to 1gb. Likely to be at the lesser end. Most of the tele I download is around 300-500mb.


----------



## punkin (29/11/13)

Thanks mate. Did a test i downloaded qbittorrent and lifted a couple of TV shows. Took about 40 mins or so to download a hd epeisode of Anthony Bourdain off tv extra and then dumped it on a stick and plugged that into my blue ray player. Works fine if a very slow way to do it.

I'm interested in your idea of a basic laptop that could sit in the lounge room plugged into hdmi or something and d/l'ing and playing direct without the ******* around in the middle.

Is there a thing on whirlpool or some other forum style 101 that anyone knows of that they can link to so i can start researching this stuff?


----------



## Truman42 (29/11/13)

Go to HN etc and talk to them about the media players they have. Western Digital do a couple of different types that work well and you don't have to jailbreak them like you do the Apple TV. 

Speak to a sales guy and tell them you want to download tv shows etc and stream them to your tv. They can advise what will work and what won't. The WD liveTV is a good device they will no doubt sell. I think this option is better than a dedicated laptop especially if you have a home network. 
Search whirlpool for best media device and similar search terms and you wil come up with a lot of information. 

Your speed isn't ideal but you can setup utorrent to download during certain hours like overnight whilst you sleep. Which is good if you have off peak and peak data limits.


----------



## brettprevans (29/11/13)

A laptop or pc with a hdmi port into your tv will work fine if the pc/laptop is up to the job. My laptop is a bit old and it struggled with playing hd. It was a bit jerky. 

The only software u need is a media player like divx or similar and your away.


----------



## punkin (30/11/13)

Waited around for hal;f an hour for a technical dude at Harvey Norman yesterday and left without seeing one. Might try JB hifi, they'd be the only others in town with any knowledge. Specials table had one of these on it reduced down from $299..

http://www.mctiviausa.com/

at $15 i picked it up on the offchance i'd use it. I do have a hdmi port in my tv.

I'll get the model number of the blue ray player out today and do some searching, as it has a menu for internet tv, better find out what thats about.

Best would be if i could just use my plasma as a remote, wireless display for the PC i'm thinking?


----------



## punkin (30/11/13)

Empty your mail box CM2


----------



## brettprevans (30/11/13)

punkin said:


> Empty your mail box CM2


whoops. Done


----------



## real_beer (1/12/13)

Ruby League World Cup

Hakka Wokka Jibba Jabba

It's On! Go Australia! 

4.3 metre In Goal Area's :blink:


----------



## real_beer (1/12/13)

Terrific game but disgraceful non-existent health & safety at ground. I can't believe there was no padding in the gutters, it could of ruined two careers.


----------



## punkin (1/12/13)

Been downloading Drunk Histories. Good honest stories told in real words. A bit funny and better than most of the crap that's been on tv.


----------



## Bribie G (22/12/13)

Kingdom of Heaven.

Car headlights in background, really obvious in the film.


----------



## philmud (18/4/14)

PSA - Wake in Fright is on ABC at 09:30 tonight - 1971 (I think) film based on the novel by Kenneth Cook. All copies of this film were feared lost, but a print was discovered a few years ago and it was remastered and re-released. The only Aussie film to premiere twice at Cannes.
Anyway, a stark portrayal of the Aussie outback. Four stars.


----------



## razz (19/4/14)

I'm keen on House Of Cards with Kevin Spacey. Great first series so far, just about to get into series 2.


----------



## Bribie G (5/5/14)

Watched a few movies on the phone on the way to Grafton and back on the train. I saw something amazing that I never ever thought possible.

World War Z

Brad Pitt doing a whole movie without constantly chewing on some snack or other. Getting old, must be on a diet.


----------



## GuyQLD (8/5/14)

razz said:


> razz, on 19 Apr 2014 - 08:50 AM, said:
> 
> I'm keen on House Of Cards with Kevin Spacey. Great first series so far, just about to get into series 2.


I watch very little TV, most of it being awful but that series is fantastic. Less tits in the second season, at first I was sad... but soon it no longer mattered. Great series.


----------



## Bribie G (13/5/14)

I fell asleep during Masterchef last night and didn't wake up till 11 then went to bed.

Feel great this morning.


----------



## Truman42 (27/7/14)

I've just finished watching four seasons of Shameless. Awesome tv show. It's about a family of five who has a drunken father, a mother who left them so the early 20,s daughter is raising the younger siblings.
Great show, very funny. There is a US version and a UK version but I've only watched the US version.

And you get to see this chick naked a lot.




Also started watching Rush which has 2 episodes on Eztv. Not the old cop show rush this is a new series about a doctor. Looks good so far.

And another US series called Satisfaction which just started but 2 episodes out now. That ones about a guy who quits his job and ends up working as a male escort


----------



## Bribie G (27/7/14)

The most wonderful and inspiring  of the last century. Is there no end to goosebumps.


----------



## kalbarluke (16/8/14)

Just finished watching a four part mini-series called 'Secret State'. Really good - sort of like West Wing but British.


----------



## AHB_Admin (20/8/14)

Spoils of Babylon - It's awesome. 

So I saw The Castle. Very charming, but I think to fully get it I need an Aussie next to me explaining the slang. Will rewatch in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Mardoo (20/8/14)

Looks like I just started watching Shameless.


----------



## Spiesy (20/8/14)

Currently on:

Wentworth. Okay, revisit to Prisoner. 6.5/10. Up to Season 2.

Orange is the New Black. Much better quality woman's jail light-hearted drama. 7.5/10.

True Detective. Complex but quality detective series. 7/10.

Ray Donovan. Awesomeness. 8.5/10. 

Hell on Wheels. Decent Wild West drama with some Hollywood cheese (unfortunately). 7/10.


----------



## Camo6 (20/8/14)

True Detective was awesome. Not a huge fan of McCounaghey but he was gold in this. Read somewhere that Vince Vaughan would star in the stand alone sequel??


----------



## menoetes (20/8/14)

'7 Deadly Sins'; a 7 part doco made by the same gent who did 'Supersize Me'. A pretty eye opening show as he looks at the most extreme examples of each sin in modern society. The first episode was Gluttony and it _almost_ put me off my dinner - awesome


----------



## Spiesy (20/8/14)

Camo6 said:


> True Detective was awesome. Not a huge fan of McCounaghey but he was gold in this. Read somewhere that Vince Vaughan would star in the stand alone sequel??


Vince Vaughan, really? Interesting.


----------



## Pilchard (20/8/14)

Red dwarf... My go to series. It's a shame cocain claimed the lead to only come back as a shadow of himself. I have all on DVD including the last ditch effort to make us the fans whole. Big let down..

Defiance is ok, eureka as well. Sanctuary at a push but a lot or repetitive story lines. I loved stargate and own all seasons. Memorising them took some time and stopped watching them after that. Get me a good syfy series and I'll watch it. Bring back good old British comedy coupled with syfi, no can't do it then lost me


----------



## menoetes (21/8/14)

Pilchard, have you seen Farscape? An excellent sci-fi in my opinion, I have the DVDs and love the characters and very original themes/interactions. As a sci-fi fan, I'm sure you've probably seen it but in the off-chance you haven't; I highly recommend it.


----------



## AHB_Admin (21/8/14)

menoetes said:


> '7 Deadly Sins'; a 7 part doco made by the same gent who did 'Supersize Me'. A pretty eye opening show as he looks at the most extreme examples of each sin in modern society. The first episode was Gluttony and it _almost_ put me off my dinner - awesome


I like Morgan Spurlock but people are speaking ill of this new series. I'll still check it out. 



Pilchard said:


> Red dwarf... My go to series. It's a shame cocain claimed the lead to only come back as a shadow of himself. I have all on DVD including the last ditch effort to make us the fans whole. Big let down..
> 
> Defiance is ok, eureka as well. Sanctuary at a push but a lot or repetitive story lines. I loved stargate and own all seasons. Memorising them took some time and stopped watching them after that. Get me a good syfy series and I'll watch it. Bring back good old British comedy coupled with syfi, no can't do it then lost me


Who was hooked on blow? That's depressing. I watch Red Dwarf when I need to go to sleep but can't. I know it so well my brain doesn't have to work at it.


----------



## Pilchard (21/8/14)

Craig Charles, lister. He has had a bit of a struggle with addiction and it has aged him.


----------



## menoetes (21/8/14)

austin said:


> I like Morgan Spurlock but people are speaking ill of this new series. I'll still check it out.


It is a bit sensationalized but it is produced by Showtime for goodness sakes, what did people expect? It often startles me and even makes me laugh sometimes, plus each episode is only a very manageable 26 minutes - so I still rate it.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/11/14)

So we think we are good at evolving, plants have been around a lot longer than we have and their DNA is far more complex than ours, how do you defend yourself when you can't move or run and hide. I think this documentary shows why the will to survive is the driving force behind evolution.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeX6ST7rexs


----------



## Dave70 (3/11/14)

I actually bought some Romanesco broccoli seeds at Bunnings from their 'Taste of the Mediterranean' range. At first I thought it to be some form of edible succulent, so at least if I didn't like eating it I could possibly ferment something with the nectar..


Wonders of the Universe is about the only show I could be bothered recording currently. It really is a brilliant series.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/11/14)

Your lucky Dave, I can't get a look in to record anything off Foxtel, fortunately those documentaries are all on youtube along with other great documentaries so I can watch them at my leisure.


----------



## AHB_Admin (7/11/14)

Do you guys get episodes of The Knick. Awesome series.


----------



## philmud (7/11/14)

Not sure if it's been mentioned, but I'm loving Upper Middle Bogan


----------



## toolio666 (7/11/14)

Wife has got into watching "Outlander" - sort of a time-travel, romantic show set in the Scottish Highlands in 1743... Scotsmen, red coats, a bit of gore (bloody wife fast forwards)... There are worse.

NCIS New Orleans (actually all of them), Constantine, Gotham. 

Trying to get around to Fleming: The Man who would be Bond, on ABC/Iview.


----------



## brewinski (7/11/14)

"Manhattan" and "The Knick"

Awesome shows. The Knick has Clive Owen doing some of the best work yet

Manhattan is about the Manhattan project in Los Alamos, with Mr Oppenheimer and his bunch. A love hate relationship with this, the invention of the A-bomb which is ultimately bad... But the show has you rooting for them to get it right. Does my head in, but like a slow-mo accident, I can't look away


----------



## mr_wibble (11/11/14)

My son and I have been enjoying the Japanese Anime "Attack on Titan" on SBS (two episodes each Tuesday night).

It's violet, lots of action - Humans trapped in a citadel behind a dam-sized wall to keep humanoid giants out. Giants break through, eat everyone.

I like it, but the story is so.... frickin'.... slow.... it takes a few episodes for a single plot point to unfold. Sheesh.

It can take a whole episode for something to actually happen. Good thing we'd recorded 6 of them before we started watching.
Very compelling.


----------



## madpierre06 (22/11/14)

Dumb and Dumber To -

Seemed a little forced. Didn't have the flow or charm of Dumb and Dumber, but some good belly laughs nevertheless.

7 1/2 out of 10.


----------



## Mardoo (22/11/14)

I think they made a valid point about the Bourgeois in early 20th century Russia though. Et tu, madpierre?


----------



## madpierre06 (22/11/14)

:lol: See, tht's where they got me. I wasn't expecting something as in-depth as an analysis of outdated imperialist dogma which perpetuates the economic an' social differences in Russian society which led to great upheaval.

Butt there were some beaut fart jokes!!!


----------



## Dave70 (24/11/14)

Watched 'Beware of Mr Baker Saturday night. 
You don't have to be a fan of Cream or drumming (though I am of both) to get a kick out of this. Baker is genuinely a ******* arsehole. But a talented, interesting, colorful, chain smoking, mad as a cut snake ******* arsehole. 
Had to laugh as he recalled an early gig with the Graham Bond Organisation where a young Mick Jagger stood in on vocals. Says Baker - 'So I turned to Graham and said, whose this cnut?" 
Get your hands on it. Well worth worth a look. 


http://youtu.be/d0JAe2sV2nc


----------



## madpierre06 (24/11/14)

Where did ya catch it, Dave? I've other avenues of catching these shows but haven't seen this one anywhere. I've seen him in different music doco's over the years and he has always struck me as being as you described :lol:


----------



## Dave70 (24/11/14)

madpierre06 said:


> Where did ya catch it, Dave? I've other avenues of catching these shows but haven't seen this one anywhere. I've seen him in different music doco's over the years and he has always struck me as being as you described :lol:


You could get it on i tunes for around $12.

Or you could find a_ kickass_ torrent site, if you're that way inclined.


----------



## madpierre06 (24/11/14)

Dave70 said:


> You could get it on i tunes for around $12.
> 
> Or you could find a_ kickass_ torrent site, if you're that way inclined.


  Saw what you did there, will probably look to lash out the $12 as using sites such as _that _is probably a recipe to getting your _ass kicked_. 3/4 of their seeders are bait and hook anyways. Unusual that it's not around anywhere's, eh.


----------



## Camo6 (3/7/15)

After watching a couple of episodes of the second season of True Detective, I'm re-watching the first season. Damn, what a brilliant series. McConaughey absolutely owned that show.


----------



## manticle (3/7/15)

Sorry second what of what? It's out? Damn I've fallen behind living in the apple isle.
Nice apples though. And whisky......



Mmmmmmm whisky


----------



## Camo6 (3/7/15)

Yep. Looking like being another cracker of a show. Not quite sold with Vince Vaughan but we'll see.


And thanks. Now I need a whisky.


----------



## Spiesy (3/7/15)

Knee deep in House of Cards right now, with a side of Orange is the New Black

True Detective Season 2 and Daredevil on standby.


----------



## manticle (3/7/15)

Camo6 said:


> And thanks. Now I need a whisky.


I need true detective. While I have a whisky.


----------



## seamad (3/7/15)

I'm watching the fire and having a whisky


----------



## Camo6 (3/7/15)

manticle said:


> I need true detective. While I have a whisky.


Just think, if you were to oak one now it'd be ready by the time season 2 reaches you!


----------



## Danwood (3/7/15)

Spiesy said:


> True Detective Season 2 .


SEASON 2 ! Oh happy days, brilliant show.

I assume what Matthew McConaughey is saying (drawling) is relavent to the story line...you've got to assume sometimes.


----------



## Spiesy (3/7/15)

Danwood said:


> SEASON 2 ! Oh happy days, brilliant show.
> 
> I assume what Matthew McConaughey is saying (drawling) is relavent to the story line...you've got to assume sometimes.


Not 100% I follow, but completely different cast.


----------



## Camo6 (3/7/15)

I imagine McConaughey's southern drawl is easier to understand than most of Dan's posts...


----------



## Danwood (3/7/15)

Ah, different cast in S2 ?

I hadn't even heard there was a second season until I'd seen your post, Speisy.

I'll have a look at some trailers...

PS. Shutyerfacecam


----------



## manticle (3/7/15)

Camo6 said:


> Just think, if you were to oak one now it'd be ready by the time season 2 reaches you!


It's an hour on a plane. Ever bought a bottle of single malt that proclaimed 1 hour ageing?

Heathen. None of you would even be alive if it wasn't for the map of Tasmania.


----------



## mwd (5/7/15)

From the ABC Blood and Thunder on Iview amazing doco on early Australian Rock a must see brilliant archive stuff on Ac Dc The Easybeats etc. OKh Eye young George Young the older AC DC brother was a music maestro.

The Last Ship Series One not bad drama series from the USA. series two up and running now.


----------



## manticle (5/7/15)

Proof of intelligent design
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2z-OLG0KyR4


----------



## Dave70 (7/7/15)

manticle said:


> Proof of intelligent design
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2z-OLG0KyR4


Thoughtful of the creator to arrange the tab in such a way so 'the contents don't squirt in your face'. 
Take _that_ Professor Dawkins.


----------



## AHB_Admin (9/7/15)

The Increasingly Poor Decisions of Todd Margaret. 

I've seen it before, but my wife wanted to watch it and I was game. 

I love David Cross.


----------



## manticle (21/7/15)

Been watching a heap of old comedy recently.
All the blackadder series for starters but also a bunch of George Carlin.
So dark, so sharp, satire at its best.
One of the greatest.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qDO6HV6xTmI


----------



## Exile (21/7/15)

Deutschland 83

Deutschland 83 is a gripping coming-of-age story set against the real culture wars and political events of Germany in the 1980s. The drama follows Martin Rauch (Jonas Nay) as the 24 year-old East Germany native is pulled from the world as he knows it and sent to the West as an undercover spy for the Stasi foreign service. Hiding in plain sight in the West German army, he must gather the secrets of NATO military strategy. Everything is new, nothing is quite what it seems and everyone he encounters is harboring secrets, both political and personal.

http://thetvdb.com/?tab=series&id=294801&lid=7

Dont mind it at all, kind of like a German version of "The Americans"
If you grew up during the 80's like myself, you should remember most of the political events, music etc


----------



## Dave70 (21/7/15)

manticle said:


> Been watching a heap of old comedy recently.
> All the blackadder series for starters but also a bunch of George Carlin.
> So dark, so sharp, satire at its best.
> One of the greatest.
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qDO6HV6xTmI


Blackadders Christmas Carol is pretty much compulsory viewing at my house. At Christmas time. For me anyway.
Pity the BBC had all the clips removed. 

Oh well. You get the idea.

```
Scratchit:  Ah, Mr Ebenezer...  I was wondering if you had perhaps a little
	    present for me...? or had found me a little fowl for Tiny Tom's
	    Christmas...?
 
Ebenezer:  I've ]always[ found you `foul', Mrs Scratchit -- and more than
	   a little.
 
	[Mrs Scratchit is stunned.]
 
Ebenezer:  As for Tiny Tom's Christmas: he can stuff it up his enormous
	   muscular backside.
 
Scratchit:  But he's a cripple!
 
Ebenezer:  He's ]not[ a cripple, Mrs Scratchit.  Occasionally saying "Phew!
	   My leg hurts!" when he remembers to wouldn't fool ]Baldrick[!
 
Baldrick:  It did, actually.
 
Ebenezer:  However, if you want something for lunch, take this.  [he reaches
	   down and lifts up a bucket with some faecal-brown stain running
	   down the side]  It's a pound a lump, and, as luck would have it,
	   there are seventeen lumps left.  [takes his seventeen pounds back
	   from her basket]  Thank you.
 
Scratchit:  But what about my Tiny Tom?
 
Ebenezer:  If I was you, I'd scoop him out and use him as a houseboat.
	   Good day.
 
	[Scratchit cries and leaves]
 
Baldrick:  [closes the door once more]  Mr B...  Where's the milk of
	   human kindness?
 
Ebenezer:  It's gone off, Baldrick -- it stinks.
 
	[Doorbell rings.]
 
Ebenezer:  Get that; and, whoever it is, slam the door in their faces --
	   or I'll slam your face in the door.  [goes to the back room]
```


----------



## mwd (22/7/15)

The Last Ship totally unbelievable but quite gripping a sea captain goes on every mission with his crew.

Mr Robot a new drama about a computer hacker. Anybody interested in Computers and Social Networking will enjoy this.


----------



## menoetes (25/7/15)

W00t - 'Hell on Wheels' is back with a new season! This show is so bad-ass B)


----------



## Brew Forky (25/7/15)

Been getting into "Comedians in Cars Getting Coffee" on Crackle, a free channel like Netflix etc. Jerry Seinfeld goes and picks up other comedians in classic cars and they go for a coffee. That's all there is to it. Nice cars and some good convos with other comedians.


----------



## manticle (25/7/15)

Dave70 said:


> Blackadders Christmas Carol is pretty much compulsory viewing at my house. At Christmas time. For me anyway.
> Pity the BBC had all the clips removed.
> 
> Oh well. You get the idea.
> ...


Dailymotion has all the regular seasons. Probably has christmal carol too.


----------



## manticle (25/7/15)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2dfgeo_blackadders-christmas-carol_creation


----------



## madpierre06 (25/7/15)

Cool bananas....just this moment sat down and started watching season of B........ Goes Forth with a yin and a yang and a bibbity boo. Ya can't beat a university education, eh.


----------



## manticle (25/7/15)

Don't be ridiculous, Darling.


----------



## Fylp (25/7/15)

I can't help myself. I'm watching the Wire again. Best show ever.


----------



## madpierre06 (25/7/15)

Literally just this very moment....that line :lol:


----------



## Danwood (25/7/15)

Fylp said:


> I can't help myself. I'm watching the Wire again. Best show ever.


The Wire. Yes, very good, so long as you keep track of who-fucks-who-over-and-why-and-when !
Right up there with the Sopranos IMO.

I've been watching 'The Fall' lately. Also very good, and Gillian Anderson has aged quite well. When was X Files...15-20yrs ago ?

Shiiiiiiiit ! (One for The Wire aficionados there)


----------



## AHB_Admin (28/7/15)

InuYasha. 

It's on Netflix now. I don't know if it's on Netflix AU but it's on the US side of things.


----------



## menoetes (28/7/15)

Holy crap Austin, that's going back a ways! I admit I never finished it, losing heart after the Shikon jewel shattered for the second time... 167 episodes sir - can you go the distance?

It's done by the same guy who did Ramna 1/2, a favourite from my teenage years and you can tell as a lot of the characters look very similar.


----------



## AHB_Admin (30/7/15)

menoetes said:


> Holy crap Austin, that's going back a ways! I admit I never finished it, losing heart after the Shikon jewel shattered for the second time... 167 episodes sir - can you go the distance?
> 
> It's done by the same guy who did Ramna 1/2, a favourite from my teenage years and you can tell as a lot of the characters look very similar.


The same Lady. Rumiko Takahashi. 

I've seen it all the way through once already. I can and will go the distance! 

I've seen FMA a couple of times, and Brotherhood So much it's stupid. 

Samurai X (Rorouni Kenshin for the rest of the world) is my favorite. I actually own a good chunk of the Manga. 

I'm really into Manga.


----------



## menoetes (31/7/15)

austin said:


> The same Lady. Rumiko Takahashi.
> 
> I've seen it all the way through once already. I can and will go the distance!
> 
> ...


Old school like the old school. eh sir?

I'm more of the Cowboy bebop/Trigun generation myself but still follow the odd anime that similar minded friends get me onto. Right now 'Overlord' is good, airing on mondays and I'm slowly re-watching G.T.O. on DVD. The only manga series I own is Gantz as it's probably my all time favourite anime/manga - so warped and messed up... I love it!


----------



## Brew Forky (31/7/15)

I used to love the film film "Akira" back in the day which got me interested searching for some more Manga, but nothing I could find compared with it so the search fizzled out.


----------



## mwd (5/10/15)

Just started watching Series 1 of Fargo. Brilliant stuff just as quirky as the film and Billy Bob Thornton is in his element in this series.


----------



## real_beer (23/10/15)

A group of German guys having a great time brewing beer https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBylkE7RROU


----------



## BradG (23/10/15)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Just started watching Series 1 of Fargo. Brilliant stuff just as quirky as the film and Billy Bob Thornton is in his element in this series.


Fargo was excellent. Series 2 started this week on sbs. Just as quirky. Looking forward to the rest of the season


----------



## Dave70 (23/10/15)

Old mate at 28:53 was a wise omission from the somewhat hazardous mash stirring dutys in my opinion.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/10/15)

'Still Game' on you tube for the third or fourth time, and just finished re-watching 'Life on Mars' full series, "Throw down your weapons your surrounded by armed bastards"


----------



## menoetes (1/12/15)

OMG, Doctor Who season 9, episode 11!

It's full of little Easter eggs and that's one hell of a bird!

"The hybrid; half Darlik and half Timelord..."


----------



## mwd (16/12/15)

Was watching Fargo Series 2 was going well until about episode 5 then went damn silly was expecting the Benny Hill theme to start. SBS HD is good only a couple of days behind the USA.

Last episode tonight think Series 3 is now slated to begin 2017 gives time to forget current tomfoolery and time to make something half decent.

Fargo Movie was repeated other week on SBS so good stuff on odd times by SBS usually in HD.


----------



## seamad (16/12/15)

Just finished Peaky Blinders series 1 and 2, wasn't too bad, missus wants me to get series 3, I suspect it has something to do with Tom Hardy being in it.
Also caught a few old episodes of Callan 
which I've enjoyed , haven't seen it for 25 years ( actually on TV in 1970), but still has some good lines, for those who know Callan:
Callan: " How do you like your tea, Lonely ?"
Lonely : "Interfered wif, Mr Callan " ( Callan then pours in some scotch )


----------



## madpierre06 (16/12/15)

As opposed to the pinnacle of Oz TV, Chances.


----------

